# DEMO kayak sale - Boulder



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Our Demo fleet is even MORE on sale this week. Check this link for all the details: used kayaks for sale in boulder colorado from colorado kayak supply


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Great deals on great boats.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Really? *shruggs*


----------

